# clinics treating single women - Help please



## fijamez (Feb 9, 2009)

hi ladies - im hoping I can pick your brains

Anyone know clinics in the North that treat single women ??  

I have been having DIUI at Manchester Fertility Services and am currently considering my treatment options. They dont seem to have great rates for IVF

I was considering looking for a clinic nearer where I live but apparently Leeds doesnt treat single women(!!)

Im going private so really its all about whether clinics will treat me and their success rates (at my age -39- every %% counts).  The HFEA data only seems to cover 2006 and doesnt really give you a feel for what clinics are like


Any assistance apreciated  for clinics in the North (or abroad)
Any reviews - positive or negative 

Fi x

__________________
1st IUI Sep 08  
2nd IUI Oct 08  
3rd IUI Jan 09


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Frazzle welcome I can't help you as I live in London, but also post on the gay and lesbian thread as there are ladies on there who are in the the North and get treated as well

London women's clinic has a branch in Darlington, lesbians in Newcastle have has treatment, CARE in Manchester but not sure of others
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Fi,

Welcome!

I'm in the south so can't help with the UK clinics but hopefully someone will be able to soon...although thinking about it, we don't have too many northerners here - lots in the midlands and south. Roo is from Newcastle, but that's probably no help.....

If you're happy to go abroad then you could join us Reprofit girls in Czech Republic - we're all very happy with them - it's a great clinic with good results

Good luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi,
Sorry but I can't help either as I went for treatment in Leicester. How far would you be willing to travel? Best of luck in your search.
Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Papillon (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,

Recent Posts * (From the site vogliounfiglio.net ) These are the ...

Archives * October 2005

Powered by Blogger
Monday, October 31, 2005

(From the site vogliounfiglio.net )
These are the fertility clinics I know of in continental Europe that treat single women:

Spain:
In Spain almost all the clinics, including the major ones (IVI, Marques, etc.) treat single women.
IVI (Valencia, Barcelona, Madrid, etc.) http://www.ivi.es/
Instituto Marques (Barcelona) http://www.institutomarques.com/
Eugin (Barcelona) http://www.eugin.net/
Cefer (Barcelona) http://www.institutocefer.com/
Cirh (Barcelona) http://www.cirh.es/
FIVMadrid (Madrid) http://www.fivmadrid.es/
Imer (Valencia) http://www.imer.es/
Crea (Valencia) http://www.crea.ws/
Bernabeu(Alicante) http://www.institutobernabeu.com/
-
Greece:
IVF & Genetics (Athens) http://www.ivf.gr/
Serum (Athens) www.serumbiomed.com/IVF.html
Embriiki Dimiourgia (Athens) www.ivf-embryo.gr
Fertility Center (Chania, Crete) http://www.fertilitycenter-crete.gr/
-
Belgium:
AZVUB (Bruxelles) http://www.brusselsivf.be/ , the largest fertility clinic in Belgium. Currently, AZVUB has long waiting lists.
Saint-Pierre-ULB (Bruxelles) http://www.fivette.be/
Lifeleuven (Leuven) http://www.lifeleuven.be/ , another well-known clinic.
-
Netherlands:
It seems that all the Dutch clinics treat single women, but the 2004 law banning donor anonymity has led to long waiting lists, etc. .
-
Denmark:
Nordica (Copenhagen) http://www.nordica.org/
Danfert (Copenhagen) http://www.danfert.dk/
-
Czech Republic:
Reprofit (Brno) http://www.reprofit.cz/
-
Eastern Europe:
Altravita (Moscow) http://www.altravita.ru/
Avapeter (St. Petersburg) http://www.avapeter.com/
Invimed (Warsaw) http://www.invimed.pl/
Reproductive Health (Sophia) http://www.ivf-bg.com/
Embrions (Riga) http://www.embrions.lv/
-
I also know that most Finnish clinics treat single women. Also clinics in Estonia treat single women.

Wishing the best of luck to everyone!

posted by vic | 7:17 PM | 0 comments

/links


----------

